# how many cells on day 3 should an embryo have



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi 

We went for our followup last night from our failed tx in Oct and was told although we had three grade one embryo's one six cell and two four cells on day three, they were slow growing as they should be eight cell and that my age was a factor in this and probably the reason they didn't implant

Is this right because on the morning of our ET we chatted to the embryologist and she said they were all good embryos and as we had got this far our success rates had improved, she never mentioned anything about slow growing so this came as such a shock to me. 
Croc


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I have known women get pregnant with day 3 embryos with cells ranging from 4-10 cells. My preference is to see between 6-8 cells on day 3. 4 cell embryos are sometimes seen as slow growing but still feasible of implanting.

Ruth


----------



## Sazzie (May 7, 2004)

Hi Crocodile,

Another post of reassurance I hope. 

Both embryo's implanted during my cycle were 4 cell on day 3! We were also told by the embryologist that they were good embryo's. They must have been ok coz one of them decided to stay put!! (and seemingly too comfy at the mo!). 

My consultant wasn't hopeful that embryos would implant due to probs with my uterus - but I decided I would prove him wrong!!! 

Wishing you lots of luck and stay  

Sazzie
xx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh Sazzie

Thankyou to see your post and see your ticker really really helped I really wish you a safe and painless delivery and a lovely healthy baby.

Ruth  -thankyou for your post and I hope you are recovery from your accident, I had chiropratic treatment for my whiplash ten years after the car accident and I wished I had it years ago.


----------

